# Holster Recommendations for 8000F



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone have any holster recommendations for a cougar 8000f?

I have a Galco for my 92, but they don't make anything that I would want for a cougar 8000f.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I looked at Bianchi's website, and they list the 7L

http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=7L

I have a 7L for my Walther P99 compact - It is a decent holster, and I like it - I had used Galco Fletch's for years, and wanted something different. I bought mine from Midway USA in Nov, and it's worked fine since. Just realize U will get holster wear w/ any gun in a holster. Although, since hard chroming my slide, I have had zero.

Another 1 of their holsters are here,but I can't comment on this one, since I don't have this model:

http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=105

And, I checked MIDWAYS USA - They can special order the 7L. Here are all the holsters they carry for the gun you have:

http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.exe/browse?TabID=7&Categoryid=10906&categorystring=10613


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SO, U figured out what U will buy yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> SO, U figured out what U will buy yet?


I ordered another Galco... The Fletch High Ride Holster...from Impactguns.com

http://www.impactguns.com/store/GAL-FL-.html

We'll see how it fits when it comes in, if I don't like it I'll send it back and order the Bianchi.

It would be nice if you could actually walk into a store, with gun in hand, and try holsters out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I've had a Glock Fletch that I used for 8 years, and a 1911 one - both bought in the last 1990s. They were both great holsters. I justw anted to try a lined holster for the Walther P99 I have. So, I went w/ Bianchi. I now see that the suede lining had no impact whatsoever on preventing holster wear. So, I suppose I could have just as well have bought another FLETCH holster. But, it's also nice to try something different as well.

I think U will like either holster. Just be aware that any new leather holster will be tight for a while. It took over a month for my Bianchi to loosen up. And, it's been so long since I bought the Galcos, but I remember that it was tight as well. Some people claim that putting the gun in a plastic grocery bag, and then putting that into the holster will help stretch the ;eather. I have never tried that, though.

So, anyway, don't get upset if the holster is very tight the first time U put the gun into it.


----------

